# Would Would Win between Ip Man and Bruce?



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 16, 2018)

Course they'd never fight, but if they did, in a no holds barred, anything goes, street fight, who do you think would win in a fight between Ip Man and Bruce Lee, both in their prime, say Bruce at age 28 and Ip Man at whatever his prime was?   
Bruce was 5'7"  at 135 lbs and say Ip Man was 5'3" at 125 lbs.


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2018)

We would win.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 16, 2018)

Depends on which movie they were making...


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 16, 2018)

No idea never seen either of them fight for real


----------



## geezer (Aug 16, 2018)

When I was about seven my friends and I would debate who would win in a fight...

_*Godzilla or Gorgo!*_ 

...well, technically we meant Gorgo's mom, Ogra of course.


----------



## geezer (Aug 16, 2018)

....so who would win, Bruce Lee or Godzilla?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 16, 2018)

SHEESH!!!! Guys.... the answer is obvious...the winner would be.... in all cases


----------



## Martial D (Aug 16, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> Course they'd never fight, but if they did, in a no holds barred, anything goes, street fight, who do you think would win in a fight between Ip Man and Bruce Lee, both in their prime, say Bruce at age 28 and Ip Man at whatever his prime was?
> Bruce was 5'7"  at 135 lbs and say Ip Man was 5'3" at 125 lbs.



They both had a record of 0-0 so who knows.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> SHEESH!!!! Guys.... the answer is obvious...the winner would be.... in all cases


I figured that was the underlying assumption, and the argument was who would last longer, no?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I figured that was the underlying assumption, and the argument was who would last longer, no?



No...same answer...


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2018)

Martial D said:


> They both had a record of 0-0 so who knows.


I don't mean to bring any semblance of reality to this convo but didnt ip man do some on the record challenge matches?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 16, 2018)

Steve said:


> I don't mean to bring any semblance of reality to this convo but didnt ip man do some on the record challenge matches?


Not to my knowledge, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 16, 2018)

Steve said:


> I don't mean to bring any semblance of reality to this convo but didnt ip man do some on the record challenge matches?


It was such a long time ago there's no way to prove it apart from some rumours from his friends and students


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 16, 2018)

Honestly I don't like these questions. Why's it all about who'd win a fight. Neither of them were fighters. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. Some people choose to fight some don't there's nothing wrong with not fighting. They were both very skilled and both preferred to teach and learn rather than fight people. I don't know why people think all martiaL artists need to fight. They were both great at what they did and should be respected for that there's no need to make them out to be action heroes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Honestly I don't like these questions. Why's it all about who'd win a fight. Neither of them were fighters. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. Some people choose to fight some don't there's nothing wrong with not fighting. They were both very skilled and both preferred to teach and learn rather than fight people. I don't know why people think all martiaL artists need to fight. They were both great at what they did and should be respected for that there's no need to make them out to be action heroes



Thems fightin words


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 16, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> fight between Ip Man and Bruce Lee, ...


Did Ip Men ever compete in any CMA tournament?


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 16, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Did Ip Men ever compete in any CMA tournament?



heck yeah he did!!! like against 10 japanese dudes all at the same time!!!! Chain-punched them all into oblivion!!!!


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 16, 2018)

wckf92 said:


> heck yeah he did!!! like against 10 japanese dudes all at the same time!!!! Chain-punched them all into oblivion!!!!


And he beat the boxer that killed sammo hung and fought Mike Tyson in an office and a Muay Thai fighter in an elevator


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2018)

Since it is a very rare occasion to see any Martial Artist in a real fight, it is definitely a tough call. But, I would think in their prime, it would be more of a clash. Both were pretty dedicated.


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Since it is a very rare occasion to see any Martial Artist in a real fight, it is definitely a tough call. But, I would think in their prime, it would be more of a clash. Both were pretty dedicated.


Martial artists fight all the time. Mma, judo, kyokushin karate, San shou....


----------



## jobo (Aug 16, 2018)

I think ip  man would win, he looked a lot better in his movie than Bruce did in any of his, !!!


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2018)

Steve said:


> Martial artists fight all the time. Mma, judo, kyokushin karate, San shou....



Notice I said Real fight...those you mentioned are sport arena competition and competition is not actual reality, not real scenerios....I stand by my original statement.


----------



## jobo (Aug 16, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Notice I said Real fight...those you mentioned are sport arena competition and competition is not actual reality, not real scenerios....I stand by my original statement.


Are you saying competition fights are imaginary,  they feel very real at the time !


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Notice I said Real fight...those you mentioned are sport arena competition and competition is not actual reality, not real scenerios....I stand by my original statement.


All fighting has limitation. If i fought someone in a small elevator, it would have limitations because i couldnt kick that well. Is that 'real'? 
If someone put a gun to my head and said fight this dude or i shoot you, is that real? Now if that guy changes his demand, so i have to fight a guy using ufc rules, or he shoots me, is that real?


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2018)

jobo said:


> Are you saying competition fights are imaginary,  they feel very real at the time !


No, I am saying they are sports meant for competition. 

My statement was "you rarely see a martial artist in a real fight" which the OP, I am assuming,s is talking about a real scenario. A martial artist, I believe, would try to avoid, rather than maim. I was actually complimenting martial artists. If not,  and he was talking about competition, then I still think it would be a clash. 

But I doubt Bruce Lee would fight in a competition arena.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> All fighting has limitation. If i fought someone in a small elevator, it would have limitations because i couldnt kick that well. Is that 'real'?
> If someone put a gun to my head and said fight this dude or i shoot you, is that real? Now if that guy changes his demand, so i have to fight a guy using ufc rules, or he shoots me, is that real?


Well yes, of course its real, because you wouldn't have the safety of rules. But, some of the scenarios you are talking are based in reality. But, if someone held a gun to your head, well yes that would be fighting for your continued existence in this world. That fact is what makes any situation real.

In sport arts, are not  you fighting for your life, you know, if you lose you die? That is what I mean by reality.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Well yes, of course its real, because you wouldn't have the safety of rules. But, some of the scenarios you are talking are based in reality. But, if someone held a gun to your head, well yes that would be fighting for your continued existence in this world. That fact is what makes any situation real.
> 
> In sport arts, are not  you fighting for your life, you know, if you lose you die? That is what I mean by reality.


Ah. So its not the rule limitations for you, its the fact that neither person is trying to kill each other?
So a general bar fight wouldnt necessarily be 'real', but when one of us wants to (or suspects that the other person) take the fight to that next level, thats where it changes?
Not trying to be antagonistic, so many people have different rules of a 'real' fight, its helpful to know what people mean by it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> But I doubt Bruce Lee would fight in a competition arena.


Cause he'd get his *** kicked.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 16, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Since it is a very rare occasion to see any Martial Artist in a real fight, it is definitely a tough call. But, I would think in their prime, it would be more of a clash. Both were pretty dedicated.


I dunno about that. I guess it depends what you qualify as a martial art. I see martial artists in fights every time I watch boxing, MMA, kickboxing, juijitsu, etc etc.

Edit - just saw your notruscotsman update about fights only counting 'in the street' lol.

Which basically means it's only a real fight if the opponent is unskilled and unprepared I guess?


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 17, 2018)

Nobody's surmised a guess to the original question...so here's mine.  Bruce Lee would win.  He had that killer instinct and more experience IN actually street fights.  Ip Man perhaps had much compassion and kindness, which of course is a good thing and true to the Wing Chun way, so it would have gone several minutes, maybe 30, then Bruce would have won.


----------



## jobo (Aug 17, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Well yes, of course its real, because you wouldn't have the safety of rules. But, some of the scenarios you are talking are based in reality. But, if someone held a gun to your head, well yes that would be fighting for your continued existence in this world. That fact is what makes any situation real.
> 
> In sport arts, are not  you fighting for your life, you know, if you lose you die? That is what I mean by reality.



I think your making a false generalization, ok there are some competition fights that are little more than tip tap on a body armour. We're any hit means a rest and a restart, but that's not with out use in a " real " fight, but there are plenty more were it's very real and the consequences of taking a  hit are serious enough to focus the mind, you can't look at a boxing match or an mma fight were both are bloodied and ones unconscious and say it's not a real fight  it's clearly is. 

"Fighting for your life"  is not a good emotional state to be in if your fighting for your life . The whole point of emergency response training in all fields, is you switch off your emotional response and follow your training in a relaxed and efficient manner, a fire fighter who has an adrenaline over load and has stiffened his movements  and cloud ed his judgement, is not a fire fighter you want fighting for your life.

There is no better way of training for a real fight, than having a real fight in a ring or an octagon or a dojo, it's isn't exact, but no emergency response training can be, but its close enough to give you a serious advantage


----------



## Steve (Aug 17, 2018)

Seriously, though, I think Bruce lee wins .   they punch each other a few times to little effect, fall down and roll around for a while.  I think bruce had better cardio, because ip man was a smoker, and so lee comes out on top.


----------



## jobo (Aug 17, 2018)

Steve said:


> Seriously, though, I think Bruce lee wins .   they punch each other a few times to little effect, fall down and roll around for a while.  I think bruce had better cardio, because ip man was a smoker, and so lee comes out on top.


Wasn't Bruce a pot smoker, ? That messes up cardio as well and he might be to stoned to bother fighting, though maybe his roid rage would over come that,


----------



## Steve (Aug 17, 2018)

jobo said:


> Wasn't Bruce a pot smoker, ? That messes up cardio as well and he might be to stoned to bother fighting, though maybe his roid rage would over come that,


Weed causes roid rage?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

Steve said:


> Seriously, though, I think Bruce lee wins .   they punch each other a few times to little effect, fall down and roll around for a while.  I think bruce had better cardio, because ip man was a smoker, and so lee comes out on top.



Bruce Lee was a smoker too, but of pot. Since 4 joints have roughly the same amount of carcinogens as a pack of tobacco cigarettes, I think they may cancel each other out in this case.


----------



## geezer (Aug 17, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> Nobody's surmised a guess to the original question...so here's mine.  Bruce Lee would win.  He had that killer instinct and more experience IN actually street fights.  Ip Man perhaps had much compassion and kindness, which of course is a good thing and true to the Wing Chun way...



Too much compassion? How do you know any of this? Through popular books that _claim _to be accurate biographies? I've known people that knew Yip Man. While always respectful, they've told me things that reveal him to have been ...a complicated person.

Seriously, Yip Man's fame in Hong Kong came from being a well known Sifu ..or _coach_ to some good street fighters, as the sifu of Bruce Lee, and as the person who helped propel Wing Chun from being an obscure form of Chinese folk-boxing to an internationally known martial art. And that is how he will be remembered.


----------



## Steve (Aug 17, 2018)

Well you know what they say, without ip man we wouldn't have Krav Maga.  But then again, Bruce Lee isn't called the father of TKD for nothing.  Soooo. Tough question.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 17, 2018)

Wait...we all realize both Bruce Lee and Ip Man are dead...right


----------



## Steve (Aug 17, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wait...we all realize both Bruce Lee and Ip Man are dead...right


good point.  Bruce lee died first so that is a point for ip man.  This is just so hard.


----------



## jobo (Aug 17, 2018)

Steve said:


> Weed causes roid rage?


No roids causes roid rage,there seems little doubt that he like most action hero's was digging in to the bag of peds,to build mucsle and loose fat,


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 17, 2018)

geezer said:


> Too much compassion? How do you know any of this? Through popular books that _claim _to be accurate biographies? I've known people that knew Yip Man. While always respectful, they've told me things that reveal him to have been ...a complicated person.




A little Oriental girl was suffering from a rare and serious blood disease. Her only chance of recovery appeared to be a blood transfusion from her five-year-old boy classmate who had miraculously survived the same disease and had developed the antibodies needed to combat the illness. The English doctor explained the situation to the interpreter, and she in turn asked the boy if he would be willing to give his blood to his classmate.  He hesitated for only a moment before taking a deep breath and nodding his head in agreement.

As the transfusion progressed, the boy lay in bed next to the girl and got very quiet;  and after a while started to sniffle, tears streaming down his face.   Then his face grew pale and he started sobbing.   The interpreter was alarmed and asked the boy what was wrong.  He spoke and then the interpreter spoke in calming words, stroking the boys hair, in a reassuring manner.  The boy looked up at her and said something.  She nodded.  He stopped crying and soon looked over at his friend, who was smiling back at him.  They both lived to ripe old ages, bonded by their friendship and blood.  

Being young, the boy had misunderstood the doctor and interpreter; he thought he was going to have to give her _all_ his blood and his life to save his friend.  But he was prepared to do it.  

Such is the way of many or most Orientals.  They have and demonstrate compassion every day.


----------



## Steve (Aug 17, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> A little Oriental girl was suffering from a rare and serious blood disease. Her only chance of recovery appeared to be a blood transfusion from her five-year-old boy classmate who had miraculously survived the same disease and had developed the antibodies needed to combat the illness. The English doctor explained the situation to the interpreter, and she in turn asked the boy if he would be willing to give his blood to his classmate.  He hesitated for only a moment before taking a deep breath and nodding his head in agreement.
> 
> As the transfusion progressed, the boy lay in bed next to the girl and got very quiet;  and after a while started to sniffle, tears streaming down his face.   Then his face grew pale and he started sobbing.   The interpreter was alarmed and asked the boy what was wrong.  He spoke and then the interpreter spoke in calming words, stroking the boys hair, in a reassuring manner.  The boy looked up at her and said something.  She nodded.  He stopped crying and soon looked over at his friend, who was smiling back at him.  They both lived to ripe old ages, bonded by their friendship and blood.
> 
> ...


Orientals?  Like the rugs?   Can you tell me who these orientals were?  I’d like to read more about this remarkable story, so if you can give me their names I will google them.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 17, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Notice I said Real fight...those you mentioned are sport arena competition and competition is not actual reality, not real scenerios....I stand by my original statement.


Still have the Diaz brothers.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> Nobody's surmised a guess to the original question...so here's mine.  Bruce Lee would win.  He had that killer instinct and more experience IN actually street fights.  Ip Man perhaps had much compassion and kindness, which of course is a good thing and true to the Wing Chun way, so it would have gone several minutes, maybe 30, then Bruce would have won.


No ones answered because no one really cares about the answer. Also how on earth do you know if he had "killer instinct" as has been said before he never fought for real apart from some street fights as a kid...there's no videos of him sparring or fighting only doing demos of party tricks and stunts to promote his school and movies. Seriously you seem like one of those who confuses Bruce lee the person and Bruce lee the character.

Also 30 minutes? You're kidding no fight goes that long....heck Mma matches are 25 minutes at most and I'm guessing you're not talking about a ring fight. No fight outside the movies or the ring goes that long. Seriously man I think you should put down the books turn off the Bruce lee and ip Man movies and focus on training to get a true better understanding of them as /real/ people not characters. How do you how many street fights ip Man how do you know about his compassion? Because of donnie Yen?. Movies are completely fictional and a lot of these books about them are probably a small step up


----------



## drop bear (Aug 18, 2018)

Steve said:


> Seriously, though, I think Bruce lee wins .   they punch each other a few times to little effect, fall down and roll around for a while.  I think bruce had better cardio, because ip man was a smoker, and so lee comes out on top.



A draw Carl vs Stan style.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2018)

I still stand by my statement. Really, none of the b.s. excuses, are going to change the fact that ALL sport competition, provides a safety net and a safe emviroment.

It is what it is, only sporters deny the difference and that is just asinine.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> A little Oriental girl was suffering from a rare and serious blood disease. Her only chance of recovery appeared to be a blood transfusion from her five-year-old boy classmate who had miraculously survived the same disease and had developed the antibodies needed to combat the illness. The English doctor explained the situation to the interpreter, and she in turn asked the boy if he would be willing to give his blood to his classmate.  He hesitated for only a moment before taking a deep breath and nodding his head in agreement.
> 
> As the transfusion progressed, the boy lay in bed next to the girl and got very quiet;  and after a while started to sniffle, tears streaming down his face.   Then his face grew pale and he started sobbing.   The interpreter was alarmed and asked the boy what was wrong.  He spoke and then the interpreter spoke in calming words, stroking the boys hair, in a reassuring manner.  The boy looked up at her and said something.  She nodded.  He stopped crying and soon looked over at his friend, who was smiling back at him.  They both lived to ripe old ages, bonded by their friendship and blood.
> 
> ...



Please tell me that you know this story is completely fabricated...


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> I still stand by my statement. Really, none of the b.s. excuses, are going to change the fact that ALL sport competition, provides a safety net and a safe emviroment.
> 
> It is what it is, only sporters deny the difference and that is just asinine.


sporters?  That's a new one. 

 I'm really excited to hear from you what you do without a safety net.  Tell us more .


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Please tell me that you know this story is completely fabricated...


Of course he knows .  He made it up .


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> I still stand by my statement. Really, none of the b.s. excuses, are going to change the fact that ALL sport competition, provides a safety net and a safe emviroment.
> 
> It is what it is, only sporters deny the difference and that is just asinine.



I see this a lot from people that don't actually do martial arts. If you had stepped into a ring ever, you would realize that not only are punches and kicks, elbows and knees not safe, but they hurt a heck of a lot more from a trained, prepared fighter than they do from johnny haymaker in the street. 

The average street fight goes less than 30 seconds and is usually broken up by bystanders. 'street' fighting is massively over rated.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> I still stand by my statement. Really, none of the b.s. excuses, are going to change the fact that ALL sport competition, provides a safety net and a safe emviroment.
> 
> It is what it is, only sporters deny the difference and that is just asinine.


Agreed. There's nothing wrong with sport fighting at all and of course it teaches a lot of things that are useful for self defence. But ring fighting and street fighting is very different. The main thing is the mindset. A ring fight the fighter has about 12 weeks to train. He knows his opponent in advance he can study his opponent and know his style his strength his weakness you get yourself in the best shape possible for the fight. But a street you have about 5 seconds warning if that you don't know who you're fighting if they've got training of they've got friends backing them up, if they have a weapon, if they're on drugs etc. also you may not be in the best condition if you've been out as well and had a few drinks. You also know there's no referee to save you so it's a totally different mindset. As I've said there's nothing wrong with ring fighting and it's absolutely better than nothing but no way in hell would I ever fight the same way in the street as I have in the ring and vice versa I wouldn't fight the same way in the ring as I would in the street


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow....i have only just noticed the error in this threads title....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2018)

Steve said:


> Of course he knows .  He made it up .



I doubt that he personally made it up, since I've heard it (with trivial variations) from other people many times and first heard it probably 20+ years ago. And there are an awful lot of nonsense stories like this one that are told as gospel truth and an awful lot of people who believe them. It's sad, but true.



Martial D said:


> I see this a lot from people that don't actually do martial arts. If you had stepped into a ring ever, you would realize that not only are punches and kicks, elbows and knees not safe, but they hurt a heck of a lot more from a trained, prepared fighter than they do from johnny haymaker in the street.
> 
> The average street fight goes less than 30 seconds and is usually broken up by bystanders. 'street' fighting is massively over rated.



It's also undeniably true that as long as it is a sporting event, the rules WILL provide, as was said, a safety net and an environment that makes the matches reasonably safe. That is THE reason for rules, you know. So I'm not sure why you're disagreeing with him.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's also undeniably true that as long as it is a sporting event, the rules WILL provide, as was said, a safety net and an environment that makes the matches reasonably safe. That is THE reason for rules, you know. So I'm not sure why you're disagreeing with him.



Well, that's one reason for rules. Another is so there is criteria to judge a winner in the event one fighter isn't made to submit from pain or beaten unconscious. The odds of the latter two things happening are statisticly greater in the ring than on the street.

I just think a LOT of people that do martial arts put a lot of undue and unjustified weight on the 'there are no rules in the street' argument. It generally seems to be an excuse for why their art of choice fails in a sport environment.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2018)

Sorry boys and girls, I don't consider competition artist as real martial artist.

Nothing will change that.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Sorry boys and girls, I don't consider competition artist as real martial artist.
> 
> Nothing will change that.



Everyone has an opinion. There is no law against being wrong. I could continue to explain to you why you are wrong, but you haven't addressed any posts to that effect so far, nor offered any reasoning of your own why you believe that.

How about you start by telling us exactly what qualifies someone as a 'real martial artist'?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Sorry boys and girls, I don't consider competition artist as real martial artist.
> 
> Nothing will change that.


Sorry but I agree about the difference between a ring fight and a street fight but that statement is frankly arrogant.  Competition fighters train and work hard, dedicate themselves to learning new things, dedicate themselves to making weight and making numerous sacrifices...tell me how that's any different to how karate people or taekwondo people etc train. It's all martial arts and frankly it's better to train anything than nothing. Yes we all have our opinions about what's better but I would never be that insulting to say someone who does things different to me isn't a martial artist


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Sorry boys and girls, I don't consider competition artist as real martial artist.
> 
> Nothing will change that.


It's okay.   Not everyone is interested in learning practical skills.  If you're staying in shape, good on ya .


----------



## KPM (Aug 18, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Sorry boys and girls, I don't consider competition artist as real martial artist.
> 
> Nothing will change that.



So Joe Schmo who is 50 lbs overweight but trains at the TKD school in the local strip mall is a "real" martial artist, but someone like Connor McGregor isn't?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Sorry boys and girls, I don't consider competition artist as real martial artist.
> 
> Nothing will change that.



That's OK. People believe a lot of silly things.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

Steve said:


> It's okay.   Not everyone is interested in learning practical skills.  If you're staying in shape, good on ya .


That's also a good point. Without at least SOME level of competition or 'sport' if you will, even if it's just friendly sparring at the dojo, you will never have any idea how to apply what you have learned in your co-op or solo drills.


----------



## Jicjeung (Aug 23, 2018)

I think if Yip man was in his prime and Bruce lee was in His Prime, Yip Man would have won....Because Yip man would have been like in his 30's and never would have taught Bruce lee! LOL


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Huang Fei Hong would mop the floor with both of them at the same time.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Huang Fei Hong would mop the floor with both of them at the same time.


Wouldn't expect any less of a comment based on what I've already seen of your posts


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Wouldn't expect any less of a comment based on what I've already seen of your posts



Thanks 

I'm pretty known for Truth.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm pretty known for Truth.


Yeah I wasn't complimenting you...


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah I wasn't complimenting you...


You weren't doing anything articulate


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> You weren't doing anything articulate


Ooh big word for you mate is that on the spelling test this week. Nice one gold star for you.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Ooh big word for you mate is that on the spelling test this week. Nice one gold star for you.


You'll forget to give me the gold star, like you have all words other than the monosyllabic variety


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> You'll forget to give me the gold star, like you have all words other than the monosyllabic variety


Okay you're boring me now. Have a nice life


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

And Bruce Lee couldn't have done sht for the rebellion. Neither Ip Man or Bruce Lee are anywhere close to being the more powerful martial artists in China


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Its like asking who would win between Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck, whilst ignoring Superman


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Huang Fei Hong would mop the floor with both of them at the same time.


And chuck Norris would roundhouse kick him while he's distracted with the mop.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> And chuck Norris would roundhouse kick him while he's distracted with the mop.


Chuck Norris couldn't beat an average Chinese Boxer


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Chuck Norris couldn't beat an average Chinese Boxer


You're right. They'd be too busy running away from his beard


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2018)

What if Mickey mouse and donald duck teamed up with green lantern?  Coukd they beat superman?  

What you clearly don't know is that donald found some kryptonite while he served in the Navy in ww2 .


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

ATTENTION ALL USERS:
The snide back and forth needs to stop. Now. Or another thread will be locked and people will find their accounts limited, suspended, or banned.


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> ATTENTION ALL USERS:
> The snide back and forth needs to stop. Now. Or another thread will be locked and people will find their accounts limited, suspended, or banned.


Come on.  This is a thread about who would win a fictional fight between two dead people.  Yiu have to expect some playful banter .


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

Steve said:


> Come on.  This is a thread about who would win a fictional fight between two dead people.  Yiu have to expect some playful banter .



Playful banter is one thing. Add Donald Duck to the conversation if you like. 
Insulting each other is another thing entirely, and the warning stands.


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2018)

So, getting back to Huang Fei Hong.   Is he the same guy I saw on kung fu theater?  Sure he was good, but as good as li shuwen?


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Huang Fei Hong



who?


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 29, 2018)

Its true that I do not consider sport, as real martial arts. Why? Let me ask a question, was the Martial Arts designed for sport reasons? No, it was not, it was developed for life or death situations. That"s it, that is what its original intent is. Sure as the years went by, competition was developed to test the skills of warriors. But, nothing was changed for the safety of the competitors. 

Fast forward to modern times: Throughout the 60's, a lot of things changed. One of the major changes, agreed upon by many system heads, was to move towards the direction of a competition aspect, over a direct self-defense aspect. Many early organizations went through these changes, commercialized and promoted competition. Entire styles were changed to suit this need. Techniques abandoned for safety reasons, no longer training in the combat aspect for fear that little Johnny might get hurt and sue. Thus was born Sport Martial Artist, trained in competition styles, fighting with competition rules. This had been the "nail in the coffin" for many actual Combat arts. Two arts emerged inside single systems, forms and then a weak form of kickboxing. Real martial arts, sacrificed for Sport martial arts. That's right, the people who are trashing the TMA in this day in age, are dogging on the Sport Competition art, not the real art. Talk about irony, sporters, bashing sporters

Fast forward to the 90's: The UFC and the birth of MMA, mixed martial arts, what can I say about these guys and their beginnings, without bashing. Most of these guys came from the arts that were already saturated with sport ideologies. Some had zero experience at all and just wanted to fight. So, they started mashing things together, but in the end...took the basics found in just about every art, and called it MMA.

Fellows, in real arts, there are punches, elbows, knees, take down and grappling techniques. This is what was given up for the promotion of sport arts between the 60's and 90's. Although knees and elbows were allowed in kickboxing matches, if the fighters agreed. No take downs, no throws. In tournaments, no contact to the face. Why, because some one made a decision based on the sport concept of what they were doing and trying to make money at (this is why even the UFC has a time limit on the ground, to long and the crowd gets bored). Entertainment, and money, is the sole motivation for competition (at least in today's world). Maybe it is not the motivation of the fighter, but for the sport, yes. Keep the money rolling in, even if you have to change. Hell, we see that today with unlimited styles being offered at various training facilities.

And, then we get to their endless need to bash other arts...why is this? Of course you train for ground fighting, but you do not stay there, ever. Of course you train elbows and knees, ....you also train shoulders, head, forearm, shins, etc...The new MMA'rs these people are the biggest hypocrites of all, Boxing(sport) Mauy tai(sport) BJJ (sport). They have been handed down techniques and methods of training designed for sport...made for a sport, defined and evolving by sport limitations. Explain how any of this best prepares you for a real world scenario. Other than being able to kick and punch some what effectively. Just about even, with a mid-level street fighter.

 Explain how, people with no actual real world, glass in your back, skin peeled off on concrete, head slammed into the pavement, girlfriend high heeled kick to the head (thats right, its not his friends you need to worry about) 2x4, baseball bat crowbar, knife sticking effed up world, that is street fighting... can tell others that competition sports is the best training for actual real world self defense. If they themselves, have never experienced those things stated above. If the trainer has, you got yourself a real Instructor, count your blessings and keep training. You will know them by the trophies they carry on their skin. Not the ones on their walls nor the well known paper trail of champions.

 Competition teaches you to respect your own and your opponents safety, period. It mentally programs you to think of another before yourself. Which isn't bad in itself for sport ...but just plain stupid in reality. There is no fairness in these situations, there is only survival. No one gives a damn about integrity, nobody gives a damn about rules. If you take the wrong person to the ground, you take the chance of getting killed, you take the chance of getting stabbed at the very least. And, if you have ever been in a real knife situation, you know that there is one definite guaranteed outcome, you will be cut. Your training, even in real combat arts, will not stop this reality from occurring. Accept that fact, you will be cut if you engage a fighter with a bladed weapon. Why do you think soldiers in the past wore armor.

You can test this yourself with a sharpe pen. Go to the ground and see how many times your opponent can mark you, before you submit him. If you are able to before he can mark you, great...do it again. Do it with your stand up game as well. Find a 10x10 ft room and throw some tacs in there and go and spar full out. Why tacks, because gravel feels the same freaking way, or better yet those old six pronged jacks. Hell go spar in the back alley, if you want reality.

To clarify:

Real Martial Arts- those specifically designed to protect you and those around you, from violence.
Sport Martial Arts-those designed for competition and entertainment.

I do consider those that focus training for competition, Sport Martial Artist...Not Real Martial Artist. That is what they train for, that is what they will become. But remember, resistance training, is the thin layer of knowledge, from the top of a 50 gallon drum filled with combat.

Now, with that said, I mean no insult and I enjoy watching sport myself. I trained in Kickboxing and competed in a few amateur bouts in the late 80's...but I knew that it was sport and didn't expect it to do me any good in a real life situation. I knew it was limited in its training for a full on street defense art....not just physically, but mentally as well. That knowledge came from my actual real world experiences before I ever stepped foot into a ring.

Someone stated that due to my statement, I probably have never even trained. I have trained, still do, 2-3 hours every day and train others. I have no problem with them training in other arts, as I feel its a great experience for any martial artist. I have no problem with them competing, that is their individual right. In the end, after training with another, in a sport combat art, they come home always. Sure they hear the same abusive spill from sport trainers, about how they are wasting time with so-called real combat arts, but they return and that is what counts. 

....just my opinion based on personal experience.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Its true that I do not consider sport, as real martial arts. Why? Let me ask a question, was the Martial Arts designed for sport reasons? No, it was not, it was developed for life or death situations. That"s it, that is what its original intent is. Sure as the years went by, competition was developed to test the skills of warriors. But, nothing was changed for the safety of the competitors.
> 
> Fast forward to modern times: Throughout the 60's, a lot of things changed. One of the major changes, agreed upon by many system heads, was to move towards the direction of a competition aspect, over a direct self-defense aspect. Many early organizations went through these changes, commercialized and promoted competition. Entire styles were changed to suit this need. Techniques abandoned for safety reasons, no longer training in the combat aspect for fear that little Johnny might get hurt and sue. Thus was born Sport Martial Artist, trained in competition styles, fighting with competition rules. This had been the "nail in the coffin" for many actual Combat arts. Two arts emerged inside single systems, forms and then a weak form of kickboxing. Real martial arts, sacrificed for Sport martial arts. That's right, the people who are trashing the TMA in this day in age, are dogging on the Sport Competition art, not the real art. Talk about irony, sporters, bashing sporters
> 
> ...


By saying at the end that this is all just your opinion, are you acknowledging you just made most of this up?


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 30, 2018)

Steve said:


> By saying at the end that this is all just your opinion, are you acknowledging you just made most of this up?




No, but if that line of thinking, makes you feel better...go with it.


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 30, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> And, then we get to their endless need to bash other arts...why is this?



Because we read posts like yours, and then see stuff like this:


----------



## now disabled (Aug 30, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Because we read posts like yours, and then see stuff like this:




That is a TV show ...........so help me are you really basing things now on TV shows?


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 30, 2018)

now disabled said:


> That is a TV show ...........so help me are you really basing things now on TV shows?



Nah, it was a televised challenge match;

Video: MMA fighters batter Wing Chun Masters in China


----------



## now disabled (Aug 30, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Nah, it was a televised challenge match;
> 
> Video: MMA fighters batter Wing Chun Masters in China




yeah ok .....lol your 100% correct again


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 30, 2018)

now disabled said:


> yeah ok .....lol your 100% correct again



Are you implying that it was fake? The WC guy got beaten pretty badly.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 30, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Are you implying that it was fake? The WC guy got beaten pretty badly.




It a TV show .....


----------



## Steve (Aug 30, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> No, but if that line of thinking, makes you feel better...go with it.


I'm just trying to figure out if you're being serious or not.  Because when you say things like, 





> "Let me ask a question, was the Martial Arts designed for sport reasons? No, it was not, it was developed for life or death situations. That"s it, that is what its original intent is. Sure as the years went by, competition was developed to test the skills of warriors. But, nothing was changed for the safety of the competitors.


that are factually incorrect and then write really long, self serving posts based on them, it's easy to see why you might want to excuse the entire thong as just an opinion.


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 30, 2018)

now disabled said:


> It a TV show .....



You didnt answer the question.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 30, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Fellows, in real arts, there are punches, elbows, knees, take down and grappling techniques.



Ahh, like MMA.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 30, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> You didnt answer the question.




I did it a TV show .....jeez

 ......(the dots are to replace an expletive or actually a few )See real and I mean real challenge fights ...umm they don't have cameras about and ain't posted on you tube and there a reason for that ......................................they get in the crap ....and yes I have seen that kinda fighting and yes I know a few that do do that and I ain't talking fighting in the street ....so can we leave it please on that note


----------



## pdg (Aug 30, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> glass in your back,



There's that glass again.

If glass is enough of a big problem for _every single person_ who tries to describe street SD to mention it, why do people not have to have their car tyres repaired or replaced on a daily basis? Why am I not constantly picking glass out of my shoes? Why did my feet not get shredded to ribbons last week when I wandered around barefoot for a bit?

Pebbles are much more of an issue, but pebbles aren't sexy like the ubiquitous deadly shards of glass waiting to slice everyone up...


----------



## Steve (Aug 30, 2018)

now disabled said:


> I did it a TV show .....jeez
> 
> ......(the dots are to replace an expletive or actually a few )See real and I mean real challenge fights ...umm they don't have cameras about and ain't posted on you tube and there a reason for that ......................................they get in the crap ....and yes I have seen that kinda fighting and yes I know a few that do do that and I ain't talking fighting in the street ....so can we leave it please on that note


I usually enjoy your brand of crazy, and to be sure, I'm not overly concerned about a typo here and there.   That said, come on, man.   Use some punctuation.  English is your friend.

And I just mentioned "do do".   If do do is in your sentence think of anither way to say it . lol 

Regarding Guthrie I'm pretty sure he's trolling.  People just aren't that crazy pants.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 30, 2018)

Steve said:


> I usually enjoy your brand of crazy, and to be sure, I'm not overly concerned about a typo here and there.   That said, come on, man.   Use some punctuation.  English is your friend.
> 
> And I just mentioned "do do".   If do do is in your sentence think of anither way to say it . lol
> 
> Regarding Guthrie I'm pretty sure he's trolling.  People just aren't that crazy pants.




was dumbing it down lol


----------



## donald1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ip man would hit Bruce lee so hard that geologists would have to add a new number to moh's hardness scale


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2018)

now disabled said:


> I did it a TV show .....jeez
> 
> ......(the dots are to replace an expletive or actually a few )See real and I mean real challenge fights ...umm they don't have cameras about and ain't posted on you tube and there a reason for that ......................................they get in the crap ....and yes I have seen that kinda fighting and yes I know a few that do do that and I ain't talking fighting in the street ....so can we leave it please on that note


Thanks to this, now when i read any of your posts, im going to imagine you cursing at your computer wherever there are dots


----------



## now disabled (Aug 31, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Thanks to this, now when i read any of your posts, im going to imagine you cursing at your computer wherever there are dots




Well I am a scot after all and we are well known for cursing and swearing


----------

